# News story on my GSD Service dog



## heartdog (Jul 2, 2008)

My dog is so cool! We just got on the news, featured, for how he runs with me in my wheelchair at top speeds. They did such a great job. I wish I could figure out how to put the video on my YouTube videos. Anyone know how? 
You can see it here: Service Dog Borias


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

What an amazing bond you have with Borias! He is one special guy that's for sure







Great story.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Your dog is really cool!! Way to go


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

that is so great, you was really moving and going so smoothly you too are truely a great pair and it is nice to see our wonderful breed being praised in the news


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG this is fantastic. What an amazing pal. Anyone watching this can easily feel and smell that incredible bond you both have. How old is he?


----------



## untsmurf (Jul 23, 2008)

That was great! It's like a Californian Sled Dog, lol. I love it!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Amazing - how great to see you both and what a great team!


----------



## heartdog (Jul 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: frenchOMG this is fantastic. What an amazing pal. Anyone watching this can easily feel and smell that incredible bond you both have. How old is he?


He's 7! Does NOT act like it at all ha ha. He's one of those never grow up types, but that's cool with me. He has an abundance of personality, that's for sure. 

It's good to show them in a good light, for sure. Especially since many in the Service dog community think the GSD no longer makes a good Service dog. They have a public image as a "guarding" breed, and aren't that stable, and are over protective. 

Just shows what good breeding can do. Good German working lines. I'm so lucky to have found such a good breeder, who cares very deeply about what she puts out. She has a website now btw, http://herzensfreudegsd.com
The name roughly translates to "heart's joy"...and I think that's very fitting.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG I had tears in my eyes watching that video as I was so proud of Borias and you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a great ambassador for the breed! You have a special talent in training, it is a wonderful story, and I love the fact that this station promotes k-9's. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Excellent Job Borias & Tami. That is great and you both make us all proud to be GSD owners. GSD's are the top dog in a heartbeat.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It looks like you both are having a blast!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so cool!!!

And welcome to both of you!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome! Congrats to the both of you for making a great team


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: heartdogJust shows what good breeding can do. Good German working lines. I'm so lucky to have found such a good breeder


Oh, but you are modest.







You've made him all that he can be. You two are a great pair; you help him, he helps you. 

Congrats on the news story...it IS nice to see our breed of choice shine bright.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

it is really GREAT to see a gsd in a heartwarming story for a change when lately everything has been so negative!!! alot of our purebreds that get a bad rap are seldom seen in a nice way!! way to go!!! you are truly blessed to have a soulmate like that!!! i really enjoyed the video!!!


----------



## heartdog (Jul 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Heidibu
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: heartdogJust shows what good breeding can do. Good German working lines. I'm so lucky to have found such a good breeder
> ...


Yeah, it is cool. There was another recent story on a GSD who "saves" his family from the swimming pool. LOL poor guy would whine and whine while grasping the arm of the kids in the family, and pulling them to the edge of the pool. He wasn't stressed, but obviously worried for them. 

I've had so many people think that this breed is inherently "mean". There's people who think it must be hard for me to handle a GSD, being disabled. If only they knew how much he takes care of me









And yes, me him. I joke sometimes that I'm also his "Service human", like when I'm leaning down to push a dog drinking fountain for several minutes on a looong drink ha ha. Or when he presents his butt for me to scratch for him.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the video! Borias looks completley happy to be working with you. Give hime an extra snuggle today and tell him it comes from Sandy in Iowa.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Tami,

I have PMed you several days ago but you haven't read them yet. My husband has worked very hard for you and managed to get the video off the news and converted it to avi format and I need your email so I can send it to you. PM me please with it. The video is just over 5 MB.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that link! Borias is a stone cold fox!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: SherushHey Tami,
> 
> I have PMed you several days ago but you haven't read them yet. My husband has worked very hard for you and managed to get the video off the news and converted it to avi format and I need your email so I can send it to you. PM me please with it. The video is just over 5 MB.


WOW, how nice!!!!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Yoo hoo Tami..... where are you???? you asked if anybody could help you and we have but you still haven't answered/read my pms or reread this link yet, thought I would post on it again to get it up front and center again and hoping you get back online cause I go away on holidays in a a few days and I have your video ready to send to you still.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

that is awesome.


----------



## heartdog (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry, got the message now. I haven't been back (obviously) for a few days. Had an issue with Borias' allergies, and had to break down and take him to the vet. Darn fleas. He put him on Temaril P, which is appropriate, cuz it's making him pee a LOT. It's given him a little muscle weakness, too, I think. I may wean him off it already. (I hear it's super bad to go cold turkey on this med). It was helping though. I just get really freaked out when something is "off" with Borias. Maybe the Temaril with the P. 

Anyway, that was really nice. Thanks so much!


----------

